# Richland county



## morelman1017 (May 1, 2014)

Found 21 dogs today just before dark in Lucas area, can't wait til the morning to get out and get a bag full. Hope this rain keeps up!! Will update once I check my spots around Richland county


----------



## morelman1017 (May 1, 2014)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## morelman1017 (May 1, 2014)

found 175 dogs and greys so far all in one of my small spots. heading out to actually do some mushroom hunting today if the rain holds off


----------



## not2oldyet (Apr 21, 2013)

Morelman sounds like you are doing well. This year has been our best so far in southern Richland county. Good luck!


----------



## morelman1017 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shroomerdave (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey guys. I actually went down around butler two weekends ago and found zip,zilch,zero....
Its was a place full of tulip poplars,black cherry,and a few wild cherry. Not a black in sight.
The lower half of the place has a bunch of elms,cherry,and some sycamore. Apparently you guys are doing well so maybe its time to head back down. I was actually going to wait until monday the 19th. Think thats too late ?


----------

